# Zanshin Dojo - Gone before it starts...?



## Zanshin_Dojo (Oct 25, 2010)

A month ago I was happy because I had finally secured a high school to train folks in either Judo or Shotokan karate.  But poor turnout is making for an expensive operation and now is threatening its closure.  I've advertised in the local monthly newspaper, put posters up, and had the Elementary School send 300 flyers home with the children, nothing. Any insight would be very helpful.  Thanks.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 25, 2010)

Make it. Judo AND karate, and call it MMA.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 25, 2010)

Some random thoughts...

Schools are designed to teach students on a fairly long term.  This is not overly conducive to local walk-in traffic.  That's why many dojos put on demos.  If you have a small core of talented students, put on a demo at a local event or at the local mall.  Hand out info.

Put together a one-day or weekend seminar for quick-n-dirty self-defense techniques for women.  This is the kind of thing that brings a different clientele; but a lot of them will be moms with kids.  Make sure they get a good impression of the training, and make sure they leave with a flier.  You can get free mention in newspapers and other media as 'public service' type news.

Contact churches, men's groups, and other organizations, especially if you're a member.  Many people maintain professional group associations because of the networking capabilities that they offer, as callous as that may sound.

Run a competition.  I can't tell you how many Open International Karate Tournaments are held in my town every weekend by various organizations in high school gymnasiums.  You have to make it 'open' to get other dojos to send their students to the competition, you have to have some prizes and big trophies.  You can get judges from other dojos, it's an honor to be asked to judge and it lets them get their dojos involved.  As sponsor, you can hand out literature too.  This is probably a bit of a Hail Mary, though.  Expensive and risky if it fails to happen; plus requires some serious liability insurance for events like that.

Good luck!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 25, 2010)

Are you in the phone book?

Do you have a webpage?

My wife's business, although not Martial Arts, got a lot more business, initially, from the phone book, after that many found her webpage. Putting up posters/flyers and advertising in local papers and even doing an article or two was of little help and she did lots of this. Once she focused on the phone book and webpage her advertising expense dropped and her business picked up.

However, either way, the first year of any business is hard. You do not start seeing much until the second or third year.


----------



## mib2112 (Oct 27, 2010)

Set up a website if you haven't already.

Try doing a Refer-a-friend program, where people bring in a friend and get a discount on their next months tuition.

Talk to some local organizations about coming in and doing a demonstration or a self-defense seminar.  Do a couple of Anti-abduction seminars for local schools.


----------



## Zanshin_Dojo (Nov 8, 2010)

mib2112 said:


> Set up a website if you haven't already.
> 
> Try doing a Refer-a-friend program, where people bring in a friend and get a discount on their next months tuition.
> 
> Talk to some local organizations about coming in and doing a demonstration or a self-defense seminar.  Do a couple of Anti-abduction seminars for local schools.


Re: the website suggestion, mib2112.  Thanks.  This is done now, at http://www.zanshindojo.net/ 

Re: Demo - we're trying a lunchtime demonstration in the school.  This may be too rushed for both judo & karate, but we'll at least get the judo side going.


----------



## Zanshin_Dojo (Nov 8, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> Are you in the phone book?
> 
> Do you have a webpage?
> 
> ...


Dear Xue Sheng,

Thank you for your insight - it's elegant in it's simplicity.  Phone book and website. 
Thanks. B.


----------



## Zanshin_Dojo (Nov 8, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Some random thoughts...
> 
> Schools are designed to teach students on a fairly long term.  This is not overly conducive to local walk-in traffic.  That's why many dojos put on demos.  If you have a small core of talented students, put on a demo at a local event or at the local mall.  Hand out info.
> 
> ...


Dear Bill Mattocks,

Thanks for your thoughts...

RE: demos, ok. I've asked our association and a large local dojo to 'borrow' some teens to do a lunchtime demo. 
Demos in local mall is another good idea, though judo will need to truck-in some mats. 
RE: self-defense techniques for women is a good idea as well. 

RE: PSA's - free mention in newspapers and other media as 'public service' type news.  I'll try this too. Thanks.

Contact churches, men's groups, and other organizations, especially if you're a member. Many people maintain professional group associations because of the networking capabilities that they offer, as callous as that may sound.

RE: I like this idea of running a competition. The karate association I'm involved with suggested this to me some weeks ago, and the judo association I'm part of, hinted at a recent competiton here as well. Maybe down the road.


----------



## Zanshin_Dojo (Nov 8, 2010)

elder999 said:


> Make it. Judo AND karate, and call it MMA.


Thanks elder999,

Thanks for your suggestion but each MA has its own technique. I'm a bit constrained by the regulatuons of each martial arts, regulated by the associations.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 8, 2010)

Depending on where you are at right now it is difficult getting new students due to the economy.  I know Xue mentioned website and that is honestly where most people will find you from.  So get one up quickly as it will take at little while before it registers on google.  Website is the number one priority now a days!


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 8, 2010)

Zanshin_Dojo said:


> Thanks elder999,
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion but each MA has its own technique. I'm a bit constrained by the regulatuons of each martial arts, regulated by the associations.


 
Don't you dare call it MMA! That Elder is going to get a smack from me! :whip1: 

MMA is more than the sum of two martial arts  

Money for leisure actitivies and non essentials is tight at the moment, a lot of places are suffering not just martial arts either. keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Blade96 (Nov 8, 2010)

I knew this guy zanshin dojo personally and as a karate black belt in   the dojo. Having said that I think only for some people he might do ok   as a sensei as he does know his stuff and knows how to teach it such as   how to correctly move the hips for example. For other people - Umm, no.  I  can say for sure that my dealings with him, both personally and professionally, in my first year of  shotokan  karate....... I still have nightmares and flashbacks about him. I was scared of him and I sometimes told him so. I am glad he doesnt go to the same dojo anymore.


----------

